# Heidi Klum - Behind the scenes of Jordache Jeans commercial at Highline Studios in NYC - June 16, 2012 x 40 MQ



## Kurama (8 Aug. 2012)




----------



## Niki1853 (8 Aug. 2012)

Toll! Danke! Niki


----------



## Vespasian (8 Aug. 2012)

Wow! Von *der* Frau kann sich manch andere noch ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden...!


----------



## posemuckel (8 Aug. 2012)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## Jone (9 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die Traumfrau


----------



## tscheginsebox (9 Aug. 2012)

nett!:thx:


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2012)

sie hat den perfekten Jeans-Arsch


----------



## kk1705 (10 Aug. 2012)

Jeans und Pumps betonen Ihren Hintern und Beine toll


----------



## Soloro (10 Aug. 2012)

Da kommt Mann doch gleich ich auf schlimme Gedanken! Ein Prachtstück!:thumbup:


----------



## Oldman139de (10 Aug. 2012)

Danke für Heidi


----------



## joergi (11 Aug. 2012)

Danke, sehr schöne Bilder von Heidi


----------



## zebulon (12 Aug. 2012)

Heidis Knackärschlein sieht in Jeans immer wieder toll aus!!!


----------



## mc_hummer (7 Okt. 2012)

Immer wieder toll, danke!


----------



## Schnitzel1234 (3 März 2013)

Spitze. Jeans und Heels


----------



## Oberschwabe (3 März 2013)

für Heidi


----------



## Holzauge (3 März 2013)

Heidi ist eine ganz tolle Schnalle :thx:


----------



## milfhunter (3 März 2013)

Danke für die schönen Bilder von Heidi.


----------



## mrcs (4 März 2013)

spitze danke!


----------



## mrcs (4 März 2013)

spitze danke!


----------



## Hansi83 (14 März 2013)

sie sieht immer noch gut aus


----------



## celef (27 März 2013)

danke für diese bilder


----------



## test1234321 (24 Okt. 2014)

Schoene Bilder!


----------



## audi07 (25 Okt. 2014)

Recht klein die Fotos, aber danke ^^


----------

